# Fishr's Orchid Hex Tank Build



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

My gift for Christmas. 

Needs a little cleaning up, but otherwise in great shape. $50. Can't beat that!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a few hex tanks like that. You can do a lot with them!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Hehe! I'm going to have somuch fun with it. Frogparty, which do you think: LED spotlight in a dome lamp or good ol' T5's? I'm sorta leaning to LEDs but have yet to try them out. The hex is a display so it has to look awesome.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I've never used LED lighting so I can't say


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I've recently switched from t8 lighting to LEDs. The plants seem to love it! From what I've seen of the LED spotlights, they seem pretty amazing... You can touch the bulb they are so cool!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022793,-117.120839


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,


I apologise if not commenting sooner _ frogparty _ snakepaprazzi, for your experiences on LED lights.

I figure I'm going to build from the ground up this time which means after the drainage is in place, I can hopefully get a much more concete idea of the wattage of lamps I need in conjunction with the species of orchids I choose.

Wow, that was a lot of fancy words above! xD

Because I'm working with only 20" across, I'm actually toying going Metal Halide and with at least a fan inside. Mounting should be a prob but my question is what do we think of this product by Sun Systems.


Sun System HPS 150 Grow Light Fixture 
Sun System HPS 150 Grow Light Fixture | Sunlight Supply, Inc. - Indoor Gardening Supplies, Grow Lights, Hydroponics, and Lighting

Thank you kindly,
Jessica


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

MH's put out some heat! I'm not sure how much the 150w ballast weighs, but the 400w fixture with internal ballast I had was pretty hefty (this was 5+ years ago, so maybe...20lbs?). Might be overkill for that viv as well, haha. If you've got ~$90 to spend on lighting I don't think you could go wrong with LED's.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha yeah, just looking at all options.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

thats a great steal!! I'll be watching!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fishr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I apologise if not commenting sooner _ frogparty _ snakepaprazzi, for your experiences on LED lights.
> ...


I think an HID Metal Halide would be overkill. Besides that your link is for an HID High Pressure Sodium bulb. It is a 2000K bulb (2K). It would grow plants but it would be extremely red in color. Your colors would suck.


----------



## smk46 (Mar 12, 2011)

don't go hid unless you're going to keep a bearded dragon in there


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep it was late and on a whim I thought, "MH! That would work!" Lesson here is don't do research at midnight. I'm definitely going to go the LED route.

Just having some issues finding a good brand of a LED fixture. Has anyone tried those panels? The only one I could find threw off way too much red for my tastes.

Uploading pics as I just put the drainage and subtrate in today.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

> Your colors would suck.


LOL!! I really did laugh. Liking your sense of humor every time.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

fishr said:


> Just having some issues finding a good brand of a LED fixture. Has anyone tried those panels? The only one I could find threw off way too much red for my tastes.


Take a look at these: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sp...gle-dawn-mixed-6-5-4-5k-leds-grow-plants.html

I have 4 bulbs similar to these... they are great!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you!

Do you keep orchids Azure? And if so they are doing well under LEDs?


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

fishr said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you keep orchids Azure? And if so they are doing well under LEDs?


I do but I don't have any in the tanks that have the LED bulbs. I have only had these bulbs a few months, but the plants in the tanks have really nice color and I like the bulbs so much that I would love to change the lights on all of my tanks.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Sweet! Thank you kindly for the feedback. I think I'm pretty much sold on my new lighting. 

However, I'm going to take my time with this build. I'm going to be reading about orchids and probably asking questions along the way.  Andy's Orchids will be my first stop. xD

Also, as a totally irrevelant update, I put some pink springs in for my mini mold eaters. haha


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

Well Fishr I will be watching this post, This is the same tank that I have. I am very new 2nd post. But I have many ideas that I have learned from here.
So I will watch and learn.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Jsb-

Well I'm a beginner-to intermediate with building vivs, lol, but I'm hoping my epic failures during my reefing days will remind me not to do something stupid. Like setting the rug on fire. 

I hope I don't disappoint.

By the way, how many gallons is yours? Mine is used and I can't remember by just looking at it. Hex's are not popular here. Thanks!


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I am currently running 3 salt water tanks and 1 fresh water, my hex is a 37 gallon I just took down and cleaned. Was going to sell it until I seen your build. I figured why not.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

jsb said:


> Well I am currently running 3 salt water tanks and 1 fresh water, my hex is a 37 gallon I just took down and cleaned. Was going to sell it until I seen your build. I figured why not.


Aw... I'm very humbled.  That's high praise in my book.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh... I forgot to mention that one of the tanks with LEDs is a hex that I just finished a couple months ago. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75926-hexagon-conversion.html


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

AzureFrog said:


> Oh... I forgot to mention that one of the tanks with LEDs is a hex that I just finished a couple months ago.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75926-hexagon-conversion.html


That's yours? I saw this conversion a week ago and my jaw went through the floor. It came out soooo very nice! Good job!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

fishr said:


> That's yours? I saw this conversion a week ago and my jaw went through the floor. It came out soooo very nice! Good job!


Yep! Thanks for the compliment! 

Good luck with yours! I'll be watching, to see how it turns out.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome! Thanks for wathing mine.


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

Azurefrog : That is totally awesome. That gives me even most ambition to do something with my tank. Not sure I am ready for that much 
, but still gives me something to shoot for.
Fishr you had better get going so I can try to follow along


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL

In truth, from here on and out, the building will mostly likely be going at a slower pace. I'm not going to stick random orchids if the environment isn't correct. This means a lot of reading, Advil, and careful planning. The tank does need a hood so that will probably be added soon.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, ordered my lights sooner than I planned.  2x of these: Jungle Dawn 13W LED *Pre Order **Will Be Back In Stock 1-2-12**

What's left of needed stuff:
*Internal fan
*Glass hood
*New Zeal Long Fiber Sphagum
*Bulk cork bark

Optional:
*Tropical moss
*Crushed charcoal
*Cool looking log
*Patience


----------



## jsb (Dec 19, 2011)

Well Fishr, I am still waiting to see your build, but I have started mine just so you don't get to far ahead of me .


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fishr said:


> Well, ordered my lights sooner than I planned.  2x of these: Jungle Dawn 13W LED *Pre Order **Will Be Back In Stock 1-2-12**
> 
> What's left of needed stuff:
> *Internal fan
> ...



I can't wait to hear some feedback on the new Jungle Dawn bulbs 
I'm sure they are gonna be great


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Tomorrow begins touch ups where I misssed spots.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fishr said:


> Tomorrow begins touch ups where I misssed spots.


Looking good! Get somebody behind your viv with a bright light to move around. Stuff more sphagnum in wherever you see light bleed through. You make sure there are no gaps for frogs to sneak into your background that way.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Looking good! Get somebody behind your viv with a bright light to move around. Stuff more sphagnum in wherever you see light bleed through. You make sure there are no gaps for frogs to sneak into your background that way.


Thanks for the input!

Can you ship Frogboy? I promise I'll return him.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

So, Fed-Ex apparently lost my first shipment... But the bright side is a new fixture is being shipped as a replacement. Going to use the Zoo Med fixture for the LEDs. It looks good, better than the AGA ones. 

Here's the link for a good deal. Communication with the vendor has been great so far, I just wish Fed-Ex didn't lose my package.Arg!






All I need to complete the build, is figure out a hood for the hex and install a fan. I'm thinking eggcrate covered with seranwrap will suffice for a cheap but functional hood. Let me know what you guys think about this.

Jessica


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice Build. Im still waiting for a post on craiglist so i can grab a hex tank. Btw, What size is that hex tank?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Con. It's a 35gal.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally have the fixture. This means we get to stare at the pretty lights and "Ohh" and "Aww." OK, maybe not but here we go.










All lit up with 1 LED lamp (right) and 1 26w 2.0 CF. Only trial an error will determine if the plants will appreciate the degrees of color temperatures. 










Driftwood from Lake Champlain's shores. It has been baked. 










Left side










The CF on. Take notice in the below picture in the difference of Kelvins.










And just the LED lamp on.

Next on list to do:

*Clean off the glass 
*Install a fan
*Install a hood
*Stop staring at tank

Jessica


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

fishr said:


> *Stop staring at tank
> 
> Jessica


Why on earth would you want to do that?  It's coming along well.

Any particular reason you didn't go to the top with the cork bark / background? It looks fine as is, just curious to see if there was a reason.

Also, what did you end up doing for a hood? If you went with egg crate that may not be secure enough to keep frogs in.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> Why on earth would you want to do that?  It's coming along well.
> 
> Any particular reason you didn't go to the top with the cork bark / background? It looks fine as is, just curious to see if there was a reason.
> 
> Also, what did you end up doing for a hood? If you went with egg crate that may not be secure enough to keep frogs in.


Hi!
Actually, no froggies are going into this one.  Ya, I decided to not to go to the top only to give a different appearence for myself. The cork and sphagnum will be nice for the orchids to sink their roots in and get a firm hold. 

Staring is distracting. haha Thank you for the kind compliments.

Jessica


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

This is coming along nice  cant wait to see the rest


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Finished the hood. I'll get pictures up ASAP. Right now, the current reading is 93% humidity.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Awkward and atuff but the cheap little hood is working. Humidity was above 95% this afternoon.



















One of these fixtures was actually free(long story...)










All lit up with two Exo fixtures. So altogether, 2x LED lamps, 1 Exo 2.0 26 watt (I've had success growing plants under it) and 1 65K CF; the brand is SunPax, warm white.

So there it is! Two of my orchids are in, being test subjects. 

Jessica


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

So all 4 of my orchids are in. Build is complete cept of course there will be more once I get a better understanding of which genuses will thrive in the conditions:



> 2/1 HUMIDITY - 3:55 - 83%
> TEMP - 70


Suggestions are greatly welcomed!

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Please be careful with that lamp on top of the plastic 

Have you tried getting glass pieces cut somewhere like Ace Hardware? I bet they'd help you with it. Especially if you told them about your cool tank. They cut glass for me to make a vert conversion for a 29 gallon tank and it only cost 8 bucks.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

frogface said:


> Please be careful with that lamp on top of the plastic
> 
> Have you tried getting glass pieces cut somewhere like Ace Hardware? I bet they'd help you with it. Especially if you told them about your cool tank. They cut glass for me to make a vert conversion for a 29 gallon tank and it only cost 8 bucks.


Hi kris!

I've been watching the plastic.  Thank you for the reminder.

I wanted a glass top but thought it might be super expensive? Guess I'll stop assuming and make a few calls. 

---
Eh, I forgot about circulation so the build is not quite done.  Plus some tropical and pink springs will go in for mold control. Love those things!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would get a square piece cut just shy of what is needed then get them to cut it in half and put you a hinge on there. Just focus on the front and sides with that part.
Then mark the glass with a fine sharpie on the inside(lift one side of the glass to access) score it with a glass cutter one good time pop the corners off and that should give you a good top.
I'm sure a top would be cheap from a glass cutting shop tho.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

frogface said:


> Please be careful with that lamp on top of the plastic
> 
> Have you tried getting glass pieces cut somewhere like Ace Hardware? I bet they'd help you with it. Especially if you told them about your cool tank. They cut glass for me to make a vert conversion for a 29 gallon tank and it only cost 8 bucks.


Was your's a hex tho?
I haven't seen most places able to cut pieces like that.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ace has cut hexagon lid pieces for me before


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

fishr said:


> Hi kris!
> 
> I've been watching the plastic.  Thank you for the reminder.
> 
> ...


Nah, glass is pretty cheap. Go to your local hardware store or any of the big box stores like home depot or lowes, shouldn't be more than a couple bucks per pane. Some of them charge per cut, some don't. I think it depends more on the person who does the cutting and the cashier than store policy.

Springtails are pretty awesome but I gotta say that I like my isopods even more. Taking care of my giant canyon isos is almost as rewarding to me as taking care of my frogs!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> Nah, glass is pretty cheap. Go to your local hardware store or any of the big box stores like home depot or lowes, shouldn't be more than a couple bucks per pane. Some of them charge per cut, some don't. I think it depends more on the person who does the cutting and the cashier than store policy.
> 
> Springtails are pretty awesome but I gotta say that I like my isopods even more. Taking care of my giant canyon isos is almost as rewarding to me as taking care of my frogs!


From what i have seen at my local Lowes they can't do angle cuts. Home Depots here don't even cut glass anymore


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> From what i have seen at my local Lowes they can't do angle cuts. Home Depots here don't even cut glass anymore


Interesting.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

In my area the Home Depot glass section has disappeared. Lowes only ever has 1/8", and as far as I can tell they charge you by pane. In other words, they grab a pane large enough to give you what you need, cut it, and give you the extra. I don't think they're equipped to do any sort of angle cutting.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ive got my old glass lid for my hex that was made from a local terrarium builder and its drilled for two mist king nossels. Here's a picture pm me and we can talk about price.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/62946-new-50-gal-hex-lots-picts-2.html
josh


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

> 2/5
> HUMIDITY - 6:07 PM - 93%
> TEMP- 76F


These are my readings today.



dart666 said:


> Ive got my old glass lid for my hex that was made from a local terrarium builder and its drilled for two mist king nossels. Here's a picture pm me and we can talk about price.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/62946-new-50-gal-hex-lots-picts-2.html
> josh


I'll keep it mind, thanks. Thing is though, this company, Protean doesn't seem to have good feedback so I think I may avoid them.

Other than that, I apologize for not much of an update.

Jessica


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

After some reading I've come to really like Bulbophyllums. Being I live in the Northeast and run AC during Summer, I think the Bulbos will enjoy my Intermed./Warm conditions. I placed a small order today:


BULBOPHYLLUM (lasiochilum x fascinator) 
BULBOPHYLLUM sumatranum
BULBOPHYLLUM careyanum 

Jessica


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fishr said:


> After some reading I've come to really like Bulbophyllums. Being I live in the Northeast and run AC during Summer, I think the Bulbos will enjoy my Intermed./Warm conditions. I placed a small order today:
> 
> 
> BULBOPHYLLUM (lasiochilum x fascinator)
> ...


yeah they are awesome orchids. I like those and dendrobiums


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Aren't they?  I saw all the varieties in flowers. Like wow. Definitely will have to save room for neato foliage too! 

How is your 10g vert doing Brandon?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fishr said:


> Aren't they?  I saw all the varieties in flowers. Like wow. Definitely will have to save room for neato foliage too!
> 
> How is your 10g vert doing Brandon?


meh it is doing ok. Not growing in as fast as I want it haha.
I just updated my thread go have a look...http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...randons-10g-vert-thumbnails-4.html#post699318


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Eh, sometimes I desire slow growing, like I trim this peperomia I have, frequently. It sure does love its light fixture. lol I give the leaves to my oranges isos. 

Cool, cool! I'll take a looksy at your viv thread.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

A lot of tinkering, but it's done, with the exception of a couple of mini mini's down the road.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice work! Hope you'll keep us updated with pics as it grows


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh definitely!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Any updates on this???


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Hiya!

Well I've decided I will be putting froggies in which means eventually I'll need a hinged glass top. But right now I'm adding orchids slowly. I hope to add E. anthonyi, probably an army of six.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

So plans changed. I want a glass hood. I found my local Ace Hardware cuts glass. How thick do you all recommend?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

1/8th should be good, maybe 3/16th. You should make a template first, and then make them cut it


----------



## hockeyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Definitely would be a fun build


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Some updated pics! And finally have a glass hood. Just need to secure a hinge.  Then frogs...


----------

